# Blitzlicht - was muss ich beachten?



## derpfaff (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit wieder mit Fotografie und habe noch nie groß mit Blitzlichtern gearbeitet. Daher habe ich keinen Schimmer, was für verschiedene Modelle es gibt, worauf man achten muss und welche Funktionen benötigt werden bzw. welche nicht.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Bei Google habe ich leider keine gute Übersicht/Erklärung gefunden...

Danke und Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## Leola13 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

ich gehe davon aus, daß du eine Spiegelreflex Kamera benutzt.

Wichtig für mich waäre / ist :

- schwenkbarer Reflektor, um ggf. indirekt (z.B. gegen die Decke) blitzen zu können
- die Möglichkeit den Reflektor auf weit/nah einstellen zu können
- auslösen des Blitzes auf den 2. Vorhang (gibt es da bei einer digitalen SLR überhaupt noch ?)
- die Funktionen deiner Kamera sollten vom Blitz unterstützt werden
- Möglichkeit, oder vorhanden sein, zum Einsatz eines Difusors (oder wie auch immer man das nennt)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## derpfaff (17. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Spiegelreflex, sorry...

Was genau meinst du mit dem dritten Stichpunkt?


----------



## PC Heini (17. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du den Vorgang des 2ten Blitzes im 2ten Vorgang meinst, somit ist gemeint, dass der erste Blitz den Raum oder das Obijekt vorbeleuchtet, und die Blitzstärke berechnen kann. ( Heute Computerblitz genannt ).


----------



## derpfaff (18. Oktober 2007)

Ok, jetzt habe ich durch Zufall doch noch zwei Artikel auf Wikipedia entdeckt:
Blitzmethoden
Blitzlichtfotografie

Würdet ihr Empfehlungen geben, ab welchem Preis sich ein Blitzlicht für einen Hobbyfotografen eignet?

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## PC Heini (18. Oktober 2007)

Nu, zu meiner Zeit kostete mein Computerblitz schon mal 220.- SFr. Da ich " leider " schon lange nichts mehr mache auf diesem Gebiet, kenne ich die heutigen Preise und Qualitäten nicht mehr. Aber in dieser Preisspanne liegste mal gut drinn. Studier halt mal im Net die Angebote.


----------



## TheMike (3. November 2007)

Was leola13 mit dem 3. punkt wohl gemeint hat:

Bei analogen SLR-Kameras gibt es ja vor der Negativebene zwei Vorhänge, die sich schnell nach einander verschieben. Der erste Vorhang öffnet sich und licht fällt auf das Negativ und nach der eingestellten Belichtungszeit schliesst sich der zweite Vorhang.

Bei einem Blitz auf den 2.Vorhang wird der Blitz eben erst am Ende der Belichtungszeit ausgelöst. Das kann besonders bei Langzeitaufnahmen entscheidend sein.


----------



## Leola13 (3. November 2007)

Hai,

ich hab leider die Rückfrage von derpfaff verpasst. Sorry.

... aber, the winner is : TheMike. Genau das hatte ich gemeint.

Ciao Stefan


----------

